# Blocklaying - charge per block vs charge per day



## stevo (6 May 2008)

We are currently identifying blocklayers for our new build, and we are wondering what the norm is with regards to pricing... is it more normal to be charged a price per block, or to be charged a price per day? 

As I see it, as I will be buying the blocks, I will know exactly how many blocks have gone into the build and thus will know exactly how much I should be charged. Whereas, with a charge-per-day agreement, I believe there is room for me to be ripped off, as I work fulltime and will not always be around on the site to see whether the builders have put in full days or not. 

Am I correct in thinking that the price per block is a "safer" method to agree to? 

I'd like to hear opinions from others regarding the pros and cons of both pricing methods. 

thanks,


----------



## rahman (7 May 2008)

I would recommend that you get a break down of labour for each stage of your build footings, to first floor, to wall plate level. the blocklayer should be able to give you an approx quantity of blocks for each phase and trhe cost for each phase. As each phase is completed you pay so you are always paying for work completed. If you're not happy with workmanship its easier to change your brickie. the rate for the footings should be the smallest and increase as the house is built up. 
It is very difficult for a blocklayer to give exact numbers of blocks required as there are different blocks for different jobs 4" solids, 4" and 6" soap bars, 12" cavity closers, bricks etc. however the majority of blocks will 4" solids if you are going for a double leaf system.

You should also price around blocks as well. expect to pay around €500/1000 for 4" solids

Best of luck


----------



## Birroc (7 May 2008)

stevo said:


> We are currently identifying blocklayers for our new build, and we are wondering what the norm is with regards to pricing... is it more normal to be charged a price per block, or to be charged a price per day?
> 
> As I see it, as I will be buying the blocks, I will know exactly how many blocks have gone into the build and thus will know exactly how much I should be charged. Whereas, with a charge-per-day agreement, I believe there is room for me to be ripped off, as I work fulltime and will not always be around on the site to see whether the builders have put in full days or not.
> 
> ...


 
I have never heard of any blocklayer giving a 'charge per day'. Its always charge per block and that rate is coming down week by week. In Galway you can get blocklayers handy enough for 80c per block now. 
You can either count the blocks yourself or get the breakdown of the number of blocks bought from supplier.


----------



## Soldier (7 May 2008)

ya i have priced around and 0.80c a block is pretty spot on.


----------



## demoivre (7 May 2008)

stevo said:


> We are currently identifying blocklayers for our new build, and we are wondering what the norm is with regards to pricing... is it more normal to be charged a price per block, or to be charged a price per day?
> 
> As I see it, as I will be buying the blocks, I will know exactly how many blocks have gone into the build and thus will know exactly how much I should be charged. Whereas, with a charge-per-day agreement, I believe there is room for me to be ripped off, as I work fulltime and will not always be around on the site to see whether the builders have put in full days or not.
> 
> ...



Don't pay any tradesman by the day imo - pay the block layer by the block and get other tradesmen to  price the job you want them to do.


----------



## hoopman (31 May 2008)

PAYEPLEB said:


> Has anyone heard of blocklayers charging "by the block"...but working through the windows/opes?


 
The reason they do that is to allow for all the cuts at the reveals which takes more time and for cills and lintols. Years ago when I was on my trowel. we got paid by the block, but each cut, ie halfs three/quarters, closers,stock brick, etc was counted as a full block.

As with paying by the day or by the block. When pricing I used to first estimate how may days it would take and then estimate by price per block, with different rates for footings, cavity work, internal walls, chimneys, gables etc.
The two prices nearly always worked out about the same.

hope this helps


----------



## Claire1956 (7 Sep 2009)

Hi folks

we are at the point of seeking a block layer for our one off house. It has been estimated that there are 12,000 blocks in the building. To help validate this, please can someone tell me the math of how many cavity blocks make up a square metre and how many blocks on the flat for same (flat are for the window reveals on ground floor in two rooms).

We are also looking for some quotes as what we are getting for laying the blocks is way off what I've read in some of the posts. The new build is in Carlow and is circa 1.5 hours from Dublin city centre - 1 hours from Newlands X. Would be happy to be PM'ed and will contact you.

Locals guys are quoting in excess of €1.00 for labour only. But I see some folks are getting quotes of €0.80 in some of the threads. Is this for real?

Thanks

PS: Moderator - apologies in advance if I am not supposed to seek folks to contact me.


----------



## galway. (7 Sep 2009)

never pay day rate unless its a personal friend you know , i was a bloclayer and day work pays well for a crew of men, but however they can not take the mick on price. 
what area you in?


----------



## Claire1956 (8 Sep 2009)

The location is Carlow and what I am seeking to learn is the current rate for laying blocks at the pre block price - labour only. Thanks


----------



## Jolly Man (8 Sep 2009)

11 blocks on edge 22 blocks on flat, deffinetely dont pay a day rate unless you know them, they can be very prone to working slow if they have no job to go to after yours, a good blocklayer would lay between 200 to 300 blocks per day depending on straight runs and opes, if there is a lot of windows and setting out this could be reduced to 100 to 180ish. So your 12,000 blocks at €1each is = €12,000 
12,000 blocks at day rate €150 = €10,285.71 takes 68 days 1 guy
(assuming average 175blocks a day) 
However if he slows to 150 blocks a day 
12,000 blocks at a day rate €150 = €12,000 takes 80 days for 1 guy
(assuming average 150blocks a day)

There are deffinetely blocklayers out there laying them for €.80 each, so keep looking, maybe look more in the carlow kilkenny area as opposed to dublin region.

www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com


----------

